
70 tools no remote employee should do without - dudeedud
https://medium.com/@G___A/70-tools-no-remote-employee-should-do-without-84e42d4b6e06#.otos0riop
======
kafkaesq
Looks like an SEO hack. Just from the title.

~~~
EvanPlaice
Agreed, yet another example of somebody using Medium for 'link juice'.

At least most authors have the decency to cloak their advertising as an
interesting self-help narrative.

------
michaelbuddy
only 70 tools. They make it sounds so easy to work remotely. I'd go absolutely
insane if I had to open a fourth of these on a daily basis along with you know
doing actual work.

------
sergers
article not quite what i expected.

its just a list of 70 websites... "These resources will help you organize your
work, verify your employer and assess the possibility of future cooperation."

~~~
shapov
Not to mention that some of the tools link to the Russian version of the site.

